# No sound on ICH6 ALC883 acer [resolved]

## arpac

Hi

I have a strange problem: I haven't the master chanel on my audio card

here are the chanel line witch work: "PCM Front Line Mic"

No master :/ so no sound  :Sad: 

I've serarch a bit everywhere on the net, but haven't found nothing really interesting ..

here is my conf:

```
Laptop Acer Aspire 1650Z (aspire 1652ZMLi_X108)
```

# lspci

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
```

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            45216  0 

snd_mixer_oss          19840  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3972  0 

snd_seq_oss            37632  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7424  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                54864  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8844  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel          19860  0 

snd_hda_codec         149424  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                94088  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              26244  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    57572  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10760  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

# dmesg (after loading modules)

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
```

nothing more ..

# uname -r

```
2.6.16-gentoo-r12
```

# cat /proc/asound/cards 

```
 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xd000c000 irq 16
```

# cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 |grep Codec

```
Codec: Realtek ALC883
```

# cat /proc/asound/version 

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11.

Compiled on Jul  8 2006 for kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r12.
```

# cat /etc/modules.d/alsa 

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=auto position_fix=2

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

```

I've tru with model 3stack-dig, nothong correct (no PCM), and 6stck-dig (same has the topic, with PCM) position 1 or 2, same result

I'm not using the driver of the kernel.

I've testing the mic with audacity, and no prob that works.

I've really no more idea of what to do, can someone help me please ?Last edited by arpac on Wed Aug 23, 2006 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## abhay

I have the following sound card and I don't have any master either. Why do you want Master channel so much? The volume control works with PCM and Front then why be so desperate for Master?

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

----------

## arpac

I only want sound output from the laptop ^^

----------

## arpac

resolved : https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2261

----------

## morbus

or for a patched ebuild see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144903

----------

